# statistische Sonderzeichen



## kather (5. November 2008)

Hallo und Hilfe! 
brauche dringend einen Tipp wie ich zu mathematischen Sonderzeichen komme, der Formeleditor ist nicht ausreichend. Speziell brauche ich das Zeichen für arithmetisches Mittel (ein X mit einem Querbalken darüber). 

Danke Danke!


----------



## Zvoni (6. November 2008)

Und ich habe in google EXAKT deine Überschrift dieses Post eingegeben und hier ist der erste Treffer:

http://www.apfeltalk.de/forum/mittelwert-zeichen-darstellen-t71239.html


----------



## kather (6. November 2008)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> Und ich habe in google EXAKT deine Überschrift dieses Post eingegeben und hier ist der erste Treffer:
> 
> http://www.apfeltalk.de/forum/mittelwert-zeichen-darstellen-t71239.html



Erst einmal, danke für die Antwort. 
Doch leider hatte ich das auch schon versucht und excel nimmt den Querbalken nicht. In word klappt es einwandfrei, beim Kopieren in Excel wird nur noch das x übertragen.

So ist das Problem leider immer noch nicht gelöst.

vielen Grüße.


----------



## michaelwengert (7. November 2008)

Was für eine Excel Version benutzt du den?


----------



## Zvoni (7. November 2008)

http://www.eggheadcafe.com/software/aspnet/30921115/latin-small-letter-x-wit.aspx

EDIT: Vielleicht hättest du in deinem ersten Post darauf hinweisen sollen, dass es um Excel geht.


----------



## kather (7. November 2008)

michaelwengert hat gesagt.:


> Was für eine Excel Version benutzt du den?



kann ich leider nicht sagen, ist von einer freundin installiert worden und ich wüßte gerade nicht wo ich diese info meinem rechner entlocken kann.


----------



## Zvoni (10. November 2008)

kather hat gesagt.:


> kann ich leider nicht sagen, ist von einer freundin installiert worden und ich wüßte gerade nicht wo ich diese info meinem rechner entlocken kann.



Die Versionsnummer findet man meistens unter "Info - ?"


----------



## kather (10. November 2008)

michaelwengert hat gesagt.:


> Was für eine Excel Version benutzt du den?



Danke für den Tip Zvoni! 
 Hab die Version Excel 2000 auf meinem Rechner.

Vielleicht hilft diese Info weiter.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Zvoni (10. November 2008)

Hast du meinen zweiten Link gesehen? Ich habs bei mir genau wie beschrieben ausprobiert und es funktioniert.


----------

